
DiggBar Commits Career Suicide, Starts Redirecting Users To Digg Homepage - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/19/diggbar-commits-career-suicide-starts-redirecting-users-to-digg-homepage/
======
brown9-2
The other story is still on the front page, larger discussion there:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=713589>

